# Splashtop Anywhere Access Pack FREE! sort of.



## m03m1x (Dec 8, 2012)

Mod Edit:  content removed.


----------



## sarthak1305 (Apr 4, 2013)

please elaborate steps 4 to 9.


----------



## sengook (May 31, 2013)

You sir are brilliant lol... or more like I'm dumb I completely forgot about just using VPN with this even though it's setup already *facepalm*


----------



## coolpepp (Jul 11, 2013)

I already bought splashtop, the company is full of deceptive liars. I would love to get this working on my andoid device. Has anyone actually got this to work. Are they blocking this?


----------



## antooonn (Jul 12, 2013)

Great guide. Thanks! :good:


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 12, 2013)

Huh? I play FEAR, Skyrim and Anno 1404 over Splashtop THD every day in the train, never noticed anything about additional payments 

_Edit: Oh. Right. No, forget I said anything. I momentarily forgot where I got Splashtop from... :silly:_


----------



## rester555 (Oct 20, 2013)

So I followed your tutorial and getting PPTP VPN is A PAIN IN THE ASS.  Aside from that I got it working.  I am having another issue that maybe you can help me out with.  On my galaxy nexus, I connect to the VPN over my 4g LTE connection on my phone.  Once I connect to my VPN and log into Splashtop 2, I can't reach splashtop servers.  Do any of you guys have this same problem?

Am I missing something?


----------



## duceduc (Dec 2, 2013)

I am out of ideas why I can't connect to my Windows 7 vpn host from my iphone 4 running on ios6.1.2. I've doubled checked my settings and open ports, but I can't seem to get my iphone to connect to my vpn.

I can; however, connect if I am connected to my network AND using my local ip address. But, I cannot connect using my external address while being connected to the same network or 3G.

Port 1723 tcp is forwarded and I have verify it by checking with an online port checker. Can someone suggest what else I need to check or enable? I have also tried disabling windows firewall and my virus program to no available.


----------



## vict2292 (Mar 23, 2014)

*?*

Im sorry if i sound stupid but i really don't understand the tutorial. Is it possible that you can make a video tutorial? It does not matter to me if the quality is not that great but i just really need a video or at least some pictures to guide me....


----------



## koolllll (Sep 2, 2015)

*I neeed help*

what do you put for the server ip


----------



## Darth (Sep 4, 2015)

Anything that bypasses paid features of an app or program is considered warez on XDA.    This one slipped through the cracks.... But now it's closed. 

Darth
Forum Moderator


----------

